# مكتبتي الهندسية الخاصة بعلوم الهندسة الصناعية



## الأحرار (1 ديسمبر 2009)

أرحب بكم على مكتبتي الهندسية التي تحتوي بإذن الله على كل التخصصات الهندسية الخاصة بعلوم الهندسة الصناعية والمكتبة الآن تحتوي على مجموعة من الكتب ومازالت تحت الانشاء أنتظر اقتراحاتكم وآرائكم
وأشكر لأخي وصديقي الكريم لواء الدين محمد تعاونه معي​http://ie-library.blogspot.com/​المواضيع التي ستحتويها المكتبة بإذن الله ومازالت قابلة لزيادة موضوعات أخرى:​ 
PERFORMANE EVALUATION
SIX SIGMA
LEAN MANUFACTURING
LEAN SIX SIGMA
KAIZEN
QUALITY ASSURANCE
QUALITY CONTROL
STANDARDS
PLANNING
PROJECT MANAGEMENT
PRODUCTIVITY ANALYSIS
MAINTENANCE
SIMULATION
TOYOTA PRODUCTION SYSTEM
INVENTORY
ENVIRONMENTAL​


----------



## صناعي1 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

وفقك الله اخي، مجهود طيب


----------



## بنت الكهروميكانيك (2 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكرك اخي على الفكره الرائعه 
لكنني احتاج ال Transportation model
هنالك عده طرق A) North corner method
B) Least cost method 
C) Vogal method 

اطلب من حضرتك الطريقه الثالثه وان تكون مشروحه بالعربي اذا امكن 

تقبل مروري .


----------



## عماد محمود (4 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى
مجهود يستحق التحية


----------



## لواءالدين محمد (22 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور يا محمد على هذا الجهد الطيب ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Eng.Ethan (24 ديسمبر 2009)

بصراحة متعوب عليه .. مشكور اخوي


----------

